# LED Headlights-2005 GTO



## Al52 (Apr 5, 2016)

Any recommendations for LED headlights for my 2005 GTO ? Would prefer not spending a king's ransom but would like something reliable lighting wise and also something that adds a little attitude to the front end.


----------



## rednblackgoat (May 13, 2017)

im here for the same thing.ebay has several affordable kits,but im having trouble understanding why the high beam and low beams are showing the be the same bulb on the LED itself


----------

